# Precision 6262 faliure 2 times



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

About a yr and half ago I got a PT 6262 for my VRT. The car ran good -3 feed and -10 braided return. after like a 1000 miles I noticed a little smoke bearly any but It bothered me so I took the turbo off and noticed little oil on the Turbine. Called Precision they said send it in. they changed seals bearings etc under warranty.. Got it back great.. took the car for a tune on dyno no problems.. Stored the car away for winter 

few mothes ago (300 miles since turbo rebuild)I started it up with no problem car warmed up then started to smoke white smoke n smelled like burnt oil.. I gave it a quick rev just created a bigger cloud shut the car off and put it back in garage.. 
I took of the down pipe n noticed a bit of oil and wet spots.. 

I decided to change my drain hose made sure its even bigger w no sharp turns rubber reinforced hydrulic hose. 

Started it up yesterday no smoke as soon as the car went towards normal temp started smoking like crazy... back in garage.. took turbo off an sure enough oil is seaping into the exhaust housing... no abnormal shaft play 

Called Precision explained to them what was going on ..I explained that theres NO pcv valve n its goes to catch can and the other goddies... They said send it in wll check it out. 

I wanted to install a .065 Restrictor and explained to the guy that VRs have high oil pressures on Cold starts.. He said no oil restrictors on Journal Bearings... But I cant send it back for rebuilds every few thousand miles.. Im gettign fustrated.. 

ill post pics of the turbo for views and suggestions.. Thanx


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Damn Buraz that sucks man, thats part of the reason why im afraid of running Precision turbos on my car, some people have had luck with them but it seems like most of the people havent. Hope everything works out man, I know Ive had three Garretts and never had any issues and ive always ran a restrictor on it no matter what they told me


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

it sucks man.. Im gonna send it out once again see what happens.. Called ATP today asked about their restrictors and the guy said you dont need it on the 12V VRs


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I know you said you upgraded the drain line, but what size? Personally I would run the drain line with an I.D. the same size as the hole for the drain in the CHRA. 

Second, before you install a restrictor, get an inline pressure gauge on your oil feed and find out what pressure range Precision requires.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> I know you said you upgraded the drain line, but what size? Personally I would run the drain line with an I.D. the same size as the hole for the drain in the CHRA.
> 
> Second, before you install a restrictor, get an inline pressure gauge on your oil feed and find out what pressure range Precision requires.


 ^^^ thats a good idea. personally i run a 5/8" return line and haven't had a problem. also i do run a restrictor whether they say so or not (i have a garrett). i say try the restrictor becaise its fairly cheap and if it happens again with one (i doubt it) then u know its precisions fault alone although it kinda is that way alrdy.


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanx for the Idea guys.. 

I upgraded to a 5/8 drain when I when i swaped out the metal braided line.. I dont think its the drain flow to be honest.. Im going to get a gauge see whats the oil pressure and go from there.. I send out the turbo for them to inspect it and let me know if it needs a rebuild.. 

What pisses me off is when you call precision and ask whats them what oil pressure is good for the turbo ..They say whatever your cars pressure is.. :facepalm: 

I read on hondatech that alot of people have the seals failing on precision turbos do to high oil pressure that honda motors produce and alot of pissed of ppl.. 

But Ill keep everyone updated


----------



## Afondo (Dec 13, 2008)

I was talking to Kinetics about this the other day and they say the 12v VR6 can have significantly varied oil pressure between 1 car and another and their recommendation is: upto 50 psi = no restrictor and over 50 psi = with a restrictor. 

They actually said "run the turbo without, if it smokes add a restrictor". 

Not too sure what to make of all that but there you go!!!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

SpOoOling1.8T said:


> it sucks man.. Im gonna send it out once again see what happens.. Called ATP today asked about their restrictors and the guy said you dont need it on the 12V VRs


 Pretty sure you were in another thread, but again... what is your oil pressure for the following conditions: 

-Cold start? 
-Warmed up during cruise? 
-Romping on your motor while in boost? 

Your oil pressure should be somewhat regulated by the motor itself but you migh have an inherent issue with the motor where you are over pressurizing the turbo with oil.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

You guys all need to remember that majority of the time the '5/8th' diameter line is measured on the outside diameter, not the inside where it counts. The actual drain line size where it counts is significantly smaller, maybe around 1/2 or .500"


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

Dave926 said:


> You guys all need to remember that majority of the time the '5/8th' diameter line is measured on the outside diameter, not the inside where it counts. The actual drain line size where it counts is significantly smaller, maybe around 1/2 or .500"


 That is true.. but still seems to be plently of room for the oil flow.. do you think thats not big enough?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

its not. Go measure the ID of cars with stock turbos. Some of them approach 0.600. The stock drain hole on a holset is around .800. 

It may not seem like much of a difference here, but consider this. 

Crankcase pressure 
Drain line is in the pan, not the block 
Small change in diameter is a huge change in area the oil can flow through 
Driving, oil sloshing around pan etc 

Example -10an size Russell Proflex 
ID =0.563 

Area of hose=0.24894687045393 in^2 

My setup -16an Russell Proflex 

ID=0.875 

Area of hose=0.60132046885117 in^2 

See the difference? Running an oversize drain line with the correct size bung and placement might be considered overkill but it cannot hurt, only help


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

do you let the turbo cool down when your done driving? maybe oil coking on your bearings? 
all my friends with thier boosted hondas run journal bearing turbos and were told to run 15w40 oil because 10w30 or 5w30 is too thin and will blow past the seals or something like that


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

With the little mileage the op is putting on his car with how often the issue is coming up I doubt thats an issue


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

MKIII_96 said:


> do you let the turbo cool down when your done driving? maybe oil coking on your bearings?
> all my friends with thier boosted hondas run journal bearing turbos and were told to run 15w40 oil because 10w30 or 5w30 is too thin and will blow past the seals or something like that


 
Yeah I always let it cool down and I have a turbo timer. The oil is 10W40. 

I had a few turbo cars and a mustang with a Vortech on it never gave me this much issues .. I think someone cursed this car lol 


Dave926, the -16AN is a big hose and its a good idea. But what kind of a oil drain flange do you use on your turbo.. Because the most of them they sell is -10.. Do you get an adapter from -10 to -16 on the turbo then -16 flang welded on the pan? Thank you


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

UPDATE 


Just to update everyone I got a call from Precision today.. 

They seen some oil on the exhaust housing.. but dont see anything wrong with the bearings or seals.. They did say that the oil was contaminated and to make sure its coming from a filtered source.. ( Its coming from filter housing) 

After they asked what car it was on and stuff. They said I could use a .070 or .065 oil restrctor. So they are gonna clean everything up put new Bearings, change the seals to "gap less" style seals to help w high oil pressure and balance it.. 

The total damage was $90 bucks and $25 for shipping they charge.. 

Plan is to change the Drain to even bigger size maybe -12 or -14 and hope this is the last time this happens...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

you dont need to make the return line any bigger, it was the seals and you not having a restrictor causing this. they should put "gapless" seals in all their turbos if whatever they are using now is sketchy... :screwy:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Afondo said:


> I was talking to Kinetics about this the other day and they say the 12v VR6 can have significantly varied oil pressure between 1 car and another and their recommendation is: upto 50 psi = no restrictor and over 50 psi = with a restrictor.
> 
> They actually said "run the turbo without, if it smokes add a restrictor".
> 
> Not too sure what to make of all that but there you go!!!


 Crazy. All of these companies have been telling people for years. "no restrictors for journal bearing turbos on VR's" 

In cold weather and a cold motor my car is ~8bar at idle. That's ~120psi. 

I erred on the side of a restrictor. No issues. Seems like your more likely to have problems without one than with one. 

I used a 1/16th drill bit IIRC so .0625"


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

After going thru this 2 times Im going with the restrictor.. I really want to enjoy the car this summer and make it to the track and shows with out headaces...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Interestingly enough, I spoke to Precision this evening and again inquired about this restrictor/non-restrictor issue. They again said do NOT run a restrictor on their turbos. I mentioned that there have been some issues of their turbos leaking oil in reference to this thread. They said that the upper pressure limit is ~ 110 psi. I do not see oil pressure this high on any of my Vr's but I guess the direction is... "if your motor is for whatever reason generating high oil pressure (> 110psi) then restrict it". Hope this helps. 


Here is some food for thought... the one time I did fry a turbo several yrs ago was a journal bearing Garrett and I had a restrictor on it. That is why I am so adamant about not using them on journals... then again my motors don't run high oil pressure.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Unless you have some sort of guage reading that actually says your oil pressure is to high your better off not having a restrictor. Not enough oil pressure will destroy a turbo completely in seconds. A little to much will make a smoke a bit until you lower the pressure to where it should be. 

As far as size goes we always use a 3an feed and a 10an return. The 10an will flow more oil at zero psi then a 3an can feed at 100psi.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Truth be told, the only reason I run a line that big is due to what Holset spec's them at. I dont have a pressure gauge on mine rolleyes but if there was too much pressure it should have smoked by now.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

TIGninja said:


> Not enough oil pressure will destroy a turbo completely in seconds. A little to much will make a smoke a bit until you lower the pressure to where it should be..


 Why I do not run restrictors on journals.


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

I guess some people had good experience and some had bad experience with the restrictors.. 
Im convinced that there is something going on with their turbos and they know it... There has been numerous complaints and returned turbos for rebuilds .. 

Before this turbo I had a turbonetics T04 w no restrictor and the car never smoked... 

Besides my warranty ran out like 6months ago and their standard rebuild fee is $180 and I was only charged $86 I meant that's great for me...but there must be something going on... Besides now they using diff seals n etc..


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Out of curiosity, why did you decide to go with a Precision instead of another Turbonetics? Or Garrett, Holset, etc for that matter? 

I've only had good experiences with the Precision line that is why I keep using them. Actually looking into another one at the moment for a project that I have coming up. They have actually held up just as long as my Garretts.


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Out of curiosity, why did you decide to go with a Precision instead of another Turbonetics? Or Garrett, Holset, etc for that matter?
> 
> I've only had good experiences with the Precision line that is why I keep using them. Actually looking into another one at the moment for a project that I have coming up. They have actually held up just as long as my Garretts.


 After building the motor I wanted to upgrade to something bigger.. I looked around at different brands and compared pricing n etc.. Precision came out w their new billet unit that spooled up quicker n for the price it was the best thing to go with at the moment. I believe its a great turbo n they can make really good numbers.. I guess I just got a bad one from the batch... Wll see what happens


----------



## VeteRan6 (Apr 5, 2008)

i just blew mine with cold start.. 5 minute later oil burning everywhere .. check the d/p and that's it ..seals spitting oil all over my t4 housing !! F*ck fu*k fuc* 

i bought it couple month ago at cts turbo !! brand new item..



:banghead::banghead:AND NEVER PASSED 7 PSI !!:banghead::banghead:


----------



## VeteRan6 (Apr 5, 2008)

i think i've run like 150 km maybe 200 !!


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah that sucks.. I got it back n put an oil restrictor so far so good.. Send it bad while under warranty


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Not Good*



VeteRan6 said:


> i think i've run like 150 km maybe 200 !!


And you did all the usual that we've suggested in this thread?
-Preoiled when you initially installed?
-Verified that you had adequate oil pressure(not starved/not excessive)?
-No oil contamination?
etc.

Were you running a restrictor or not?
What turbo specifically?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Throwing my 6262 on this weekend, no restrictor...... hopefully I have better luck than some people have had.... I'll update this thread after I have it on for a little.:beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

djsheijkdfj said:


> hopefully I have better luck than some people have had.


Still no issues on either of mine.


----------



## VeteRan6 (Apr 5, 2008)

> And you did all the usual that we've suggested in this thread?
> -Preoiled when you initially installed?
> -Verified that you had adequate oil pressure(not starved/not excessive)?
> -No oil contamination?
> ...



oil is brand new elf synthetic , and i always crank it i little before starting it ..there'S no negligence of my part in here , i still think it's cold start pressure that ruined the turbo ..i ALWAYS let the turbo warm up and cool down before doing anything else!

Cts and precision told me to not run restrcitor wich i did ..


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

OP.... How did this all work out so far? Any issues? I will be purchasing my 6262 this week and I am curious how you made out. Thanks:beer:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

we install maybe 100 of these turbos every year and have very few problems. The problem almost always stems back to poor drain or crank case pressure. That is user error and trying to blame someone else for this is just a bad idea. I suggest you bring the car to someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> OP.... How did this all work out so far? Any issues? I will be purchasing my 6262 this week and I am curious how you made out. Thanks:beer:


here is my comp 6262 sent it to ie for some testing 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150165724379895&set=pu.118362329894&type=1&theater


----------

